# Transmission Replaced



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmm. I've noticed that mine shifts at high rpms sometimes eventhough I'm not pushing it hard. Turbo lag though is normal. If I floor it, the wheels will start to slip when it pick up a little speed at around 4500 on 1st gear. It's strange but that's what happens with turbos and small engines.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

its not the tranny, it's the programming. Mine only does that if im at a dead stop and i almost floor it.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> its not the tranny, it's the programming. Mine only does that if im at a dead stop and i almost floor it.


yeah thats what i meant... off the line if you floor it you'll get a significant turbo lag and the wheels will spin at a high rpm after the car has already moved maybe 10-15 feet.


----------

